# Natascha Kampusch und das Imperfekt



## Jana337

Ich habe mir einige Sprachanalysen des Gespräches mit Natascha Kampusch angesehen (Beispiel 1, Beispiel 2). 

Ihre langjährige Einsamkeit hat auf ihre Ausdrucksweise offensichtlich abgefärbt - ihr Deutsch wirkt auf mich sehr vornehm und sie formuliert lange Sätze, ohne sich zu versprechen und ohne langen Denkpausen. Man merkt einfach, dass sie sich in ihrem Verlies den Büchern zugewendet hat.

Viele Leute im Netz loben sie dafür, dass sie im Imperfekt erzählt und Konjunktive richtig setzt. Ich muss zugeben, dass es mir nicht aufgefallen ist. 

Ist es in allen Regionen der deutschsprachigen Ländern so unerwartet und erfrischend, dass man beim erzählen das Präteritum benutzt? Gibt es bemerkenswerte Unterschiede je nach Altersgruppen? Wie würdet Ihr sprechen, wenn Ihr im Fernsehen z.B. ein Ereignis aus dem Vorjahr beschreiben solltet?

Und eine terminologische Frage dazu: Ist es in Österreich generell üblich, Imperfekt statt Präteritum zu sagen? In Deutschland habe ich immer nur Präteritum gehört.

Danke, 

Jana


----------



## beclija

Zur Terminologie: Ja. "Präteritum" verwende ich zwar vielleicht auch manchmal, aber eher als Interferenz aus "preterit" wenn ich in letzter Zeit wieder mal zuviel auf Englisch über Deutsch gelesen/gesprochen/geschrieben habe. In der Schule hieß es jedenfalls immer Imperfekt.

Das Imperfekt ist zumindest in der südlichen Hälfte des deutschen Sprachraums recht tot. (Wohlgemerkt nur auf die gesprochene Sprache bezogen, geschrieben ist es weiterhin sehr unschön, alles im Perfekt zu haben.) Es gibt zwar durchaus Leute, die ihn einsetzen, aber meist auch nur bei häufigeren Worten und ohne klare semantische Distinktion zum Perfekt. Ich glaube sogar, aber das ist wohl spekulativ, dass die semantische Distinktion in keiner Varietät so klar ist, wie gerne behauptet wird - die Gleichsetzung mit dem Englischen zumindest hat noch keinem Lerner geholfen, den sehr realen Unterschied im Englischen zu automatisieren.

Konjunktive sind zumindest in Österreich etwas komplexer: der Konjunktiv I wird umgangssprachlich praktisch nicht verwendet, der K II meist mit "würde+Inf." umschrieben. Der würde-"Konjunktiv" wird dafür sehr oft aus Höflichkeit, Bescheidenheit etc. eingesetzt, ohne semantisch notwendig zu sein. In bairischen Dialekten gibt es eigene Formen mit der Endung "-at" (warat, gangat, sogat,...) und eine Umschreibung mit "täte+Inf.". Damit ist der Konjunktiv _insgesamt _wohl bei besserer Gesundheit als im gesprochenen Hochdeutsch, der Konjunktiv aus dem Lehrbuch dagegen ... sagen wir, tot. _Edit_: Hier könnte es aber eventuell eine Altersfrage sein, gestochen klingt es trotzdem.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:


> Ich habe mir einige Sprachanalysen des Gespräches mit Natascha Kampusch angesehen (Beispiel 1, Beispiel 2).


 
Ich habe mir gerade noch einmal einzelne Teile des Gesprächs zu Gemüte geführt. 



> Ihre langjährige Einsamkeit hat auf ihre Ausdrucksweise offensichtlich abgefärbt - ihr Deutsch wirkt auf mich sehr vornehm und sie formuliert lange Sätze, ohne sich zu versprechen und ohne langen Denkpausen. Man merkt einfach, dass sie sich in ihrem Verlies den Büchern zugewendet hat.


 
Ja, dem kann ich zwar zustimmen, muss aber sagen, dass es viele Leute gibt, die so sprechen. Vielleicht hätte sie heute genauso gesprochen, wenn sie zu Hause aufgewachsen wäre. Mancher Leute Deutsch finde ich schon ausgezeichnet, wobei man aber beachten muss, dass das natürlich viel Mühe und Ehrgeiz erfordert. Sie hatte acht Jahre Zeit, die sie offenbar nicht verschwendet hat ...



> Viele Leute im Netz loben sie dafür, dass sie im Imperfekt erzählt und Konjunktive richtig setzt. Ich muss zugeben, dass es mir nicht aufgefallen ist.


 
Ehrlich gesagt sind mir kaum Konjunktive oder ungewöhnliche Präteritumsformen aufgefallen. Die einzige Besonderheit war ihr "gewunschen", was eine sehr alte Partizip-II-Form zu sein scheint. Den Rest fand ich von der sprachlichen Qualität her sehr gut, aber es klang manchmal schon etwas zu gebildet oder zu gewählt.



> Ist es in allen Regionen der deutschsprachigen Ländern so unerwartet und erfrischend, dass man beim Erzählen das Präteritum benutzt? Gibt es bemerkenswerte Unterschiede je nach Altersgruppen? Wie würdet Ihr sprechen, wenn Ihr im Fernsehen z.B. ein Ereignis aus dem Vorjahr beschreiben solltet?


 
Ich würde versuchen, meinen Dialekt zu unterdrücken, aber nicht unbedingt hochtrabend zu sprechen. Da ich aber demnächst nicht ins Fernsehen kommen werde, brauche ich mir darüber kaum Gedanken zu machen. 



> Und eine terminologische Frage dazu: Ist es in Österreich generell üblich, Imperfekt statt Präteritum zu sagen? In Deutschland habe ich immer nur Präteritum gehört.


 
Imperfekt heißt ja nicht, dass etwas vergangen ist. Im Arabischen gibt es das Imperfekt, das man mit dem Präsens übersetzt. In den slawischen Sprachen gibt es den imperfektiven Aspekt, der die Unvollendung einer Aktion ausdrückt. Somit halte ich Imperfekt für unpassend. Das Wort Präteritum heißt in der wörtlichen Übersetzung "vergangen" oder "das Vergangene" und entstammt dem Wort "praeter-ire" (vergehen). Deshalb ist mir Präteritum ganz einfach viel lieber.


----------



## Jana337

beclija said:


> Das Imperfekt ist zumindest in der südlichen Hälfte des deutschen Sprachraums recht tot


Könnte man die südliche Hälfte genauer eingrenzen? 

Jana


----------



## beclija

Nein, ich weiß nicht wo genau die Isoglosse verläuft, was ich ausdrücken wollte ist, dass es weit jenseits von nur A/CH gilt. Vielleicht weiß die Wikipedia-Seite über Imperfekt/Präteritum genaueres?

@whodunit: die Frage war nicht, welche Form korrekter ist, sondern wie die Tempora wo bezeichnet werden. Und "Perfekt" ist sowieso falsch, egal wo...


----------



## Whodunit

beclija said:


> @whodunit: die Frage war nicht, welche Form korrekter ist, sondern wie die Tempora wo bezeichnet werden. Und "Perfekt" ist sowieso falsch, egal wo...


 
Klar, und ich sagte, dass mir das Wort "Präteritum" aus den verschiedensten Gründen besser gefällt. Damit ist doch auch gesagt, dass es mich so in der Schule gelehrt wurde und wir nie "Imperfekt" benutzten. Ich finde es aber in Ordnung, um im Französischen zum Beispiel zwischen dem imparfait und dem passé simple zu unterscheiden. Im Deutschen gibt es nur eine Vergangenheit (Perfekt und Plusquamperfekt zählen natürlich nicht, da sie zusammengesetzte Zeiten sind), in den romanischen Sprachen meist zwei.


----------



## AGATHA2

Whodunit said:


> Sie hatte acht Jahre Zeit, die sie offenbar nicht verschwendet hat ...
> .


 
Also bei aller Liebe zur Sprache !!!! Die Bemerkung, dass eine junge Frau, die 8 Jahre in einem Loch eingesperrt war, ihre Zeit nicht verschwendet hat, weil sie ein besseres Deutsch spricht als ihr soziales Umfeld finde ich aber schon grenzwertig


----------



## Whodunit

AGATHA2 said:


> Also bei aller Liebe zur Sprache !!!! Die Bemerkung, dass eine junge Frau, die 8 Jahre in einem Loch eingesperrt war, ihre Zeit nicht verschwendet hat, weil sie ein besseres Deutsch spricht als ihr soziales Umfeld finde ich aber schon grenzwertig


 
So war das doch nicht gemeint. 

Es gitb Leute, die sitzen acht Jahre nur herum. Sie wurde eingesperrt, das ist nicht ihre Schuld. Allerdings hat sie die Zeit nicht selbst verschwenden, sondern sich belesen und viel gelernt. Ansonsten würde sie immer noch wie eine 12-Jährige sprechen, lesen und denken. Demzufolge hat sie die gesamten acht Jahre nicht nur herumgesessen, sondern auch etwas getan.


----------



## AGATHA2

Whodunit said:


> So war das doch nicht gemeint.
> 
> Es gitb Leute, die sitzen acht Jahre nur herum. Sie wurde eingesperrt, das ist nicht ihre Schuld. Allerdings hat sie die Zeit nicht selbst verschwenden, sondern sich belesen und viel gelernt. Ansonsten würde sie immer noch wie eine 12-Jährige sprechen, lesen und denken. Demzufolge hat sie die gesamten acht Jahre nicht nur herumgesessen, sondern auch etwas getan.


 
Jaaaaaa ! Und natürlich ist das ja geradezu ein Kaspar Hauser-Fall für Linguisten. Trotzdem eine unsensible Betrachtungsweise


----------



## Jana337

Gut, man könnte es auch anders formulieren, aber ich glaube, es ist nicht nötig, sich damit weiter zu beschäftigen.

Danke. 

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:


> Ist es in allen Regionen der deutschsprachigen Ländern so unerwartet und erfrischend, dass man beim erzählen das Präteritum benutzt?


Nein, gerade beim Erzählen wird doch ganz natürlich das Präteritum verwendet. Da muß man keineswegs etwas hineinwundern.



> Und eine terminologische Frage dazu: Ist es in Österreich generell üblich, Imperfekt statt Präteritum zu sagen? In Deutschland habe ich immer nur Präteritum gehört.


Nein, ich glaube eigentlich nicht, daß dies eine vornehmlich regionale Angelegenheit ist. Selbst verwende ich sehr gerne den Begriff "Imperfekt" und konzentriere mich hier im Forum nur aus Gründen der Lehre darauf, immer brav das korrekte "Präteritum" zu verwenden. Im Lateinischen wird die entsprechende Zeitform Imperfekt genannt -- und da man heutzutage leider oft erst im Lateinunterricht ernsthaft mit Grammatik in Kontakt kommt, bleibt dieser Ausdruck einfach hängen. Vielleicht ist in Österreich die klassische Ausbildung mit Latein einfach noch verbreiteter?

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Nein, gerade beim Erzählen wird doch ganz natürlich das Präteritum verwendet. Da muß man keineswegs etwas hineinwundern.
> 
> Nein, ich glaube eigentlich nicht, daß dies eine vornehmlich regionale Angelegenheit ist. Selbst verwende ich sehr gerne den Begriff "Imperfekt" und konzentriere mich hier im Forum nur aus Gründen der Lehre darauf, immer brav das korrekte "Präteritum" zu verwenden. Im Lateinischen wird die entsprechende Zeitform Imperfekt genannt -- und da man heutzutage leider oft erst im Lateinunterricht ernsthaft mit Grammatik in Kontakt kommt, bleibt dieser Ausdruck einfach hängen. Vielleicht ist in Österreich die klassische Ausbildung mit Latein einfach noch verbreiteter?
> 
> Kajjo


I've never understood what is "imperfect" about "imperfect". I'm serious!

Gaer


----------



## beclija

Neither have I, but than, what is "perfect" about perfect? So it seems more consequent to use two totally senseless terms rather than just one, doesn't it?


----------



## jester.

beclija said:


> Neither have I, but than, what is "perfect" about perfect? So it seems more consequent to use two totally senseless terms rather than just one, doesn't it?



Perfect doesn't mean "very good". It means "finished, completed."

The distinction is obsolete nowadays, but in earlier forms of German people made a distinction between perfective (finished, completed) and imperfective (unfinished, ongoing) actions in the past. So there were two past forms and so their names developed.
Obviously, the word "perfect" does also have another meaning and this is what confuses people about the names of those two tenses.


(Whodunit has already tried to explain this earlier in this thread)


----------



## beclija

I am perfectly () aware of the "completed" meaning and it is this that I mean by saying that it doesn't make much sense considering what the so called "perfect" of German express{es/ed}.


----------



## gaer

jester. said:


> Perfect doesn't mean "very good". It means "finished, completed."
> 
> The distinction is obsolete nowadays, but in earlier forms of German people made a distinction between perfective (finished, completed) and imperfective (unfinished, ongoing) actions in the past. So there were two past forms and so their names developed.
> 
> Obviously, the word "perfect" does also have another meaning and this is what confuses people about the names of those two tenses.


I don't see anything unfinished or ongoing in the past with sentences such as:

"I logged on the Internet last night and answered all my mail." When could be more complete than that? I did it, it happened, it's done. 

Please do not over-think this. The terms "are what they are", and I accept them. The important thing for me is that "Imperfekt" and "Präterium" mean the same thing. I'm only concerned about grammatical labels when using them causes me to misunderstand what is being discussed. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:


> "I logged on the Internet last night and answered all my mail." When could be more complete than that? I did it, it happened, it's done.


 Although English grammar does not traditionally employ the terms "imperfect" and "preterite," I would not consider the verbs in your sentence imperfect - because, as you say, the action was completed.

An example of a sentence with an imperfect verb would be "I* was watching* TV at 6 o'clock," because the action was ongoing and not yet completed at that particular time.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:


> Although English grammar does not traditionally employ the terms "imperfect" and "preterite," I would not consider the verbs in your sentence imperfect - because, as you say, the action was completed.
> 
> An example of a sentence with an imperfect verb would be "I* was watching* TV at 6 o'clock," because the action was ongoing and not yet completed at that particular time.


As I said, I just want to know which verbs the terms are referring to. Strangely, I'm familiar with "imperfect", but not with "preterite", which is why I did not know the corresponding term in German. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Jester explained it very well. Actually, I don't even see what the problem is. 

The tense "perfect" means that the action is completed. Nothing is said about whether or not it is a continuous action. In English, they use "present perfect," because the present action is completed. It's the same in German: Perfekt = vollendete Gegenwart (a term being used in lower classes).

"Imperfect" means that the action is not finished yet. Unfortunately, the terms "imperfect," "past tense," and "preterite" are often confused. The only acceptable term in English is the "past tense." The words "imperfect" and "preterite" are reseverd for the Romance languages. Only the latter is used in German.


----------



## beclija

Hallo.

That may work for Latin, but not for German or even English, where the semantic difference between the two past tenses is a different one. If I say "I lived there for five years", the action is completed, "perfect". In "I have lived there for five years", it is unabgeschlossen, "imperfect" - presumabely I still live there or might want to go back. Still, this one is called perfect. I guess we will have to live with the terminology.


> Only the latter is used in German.


I take it you mean _for _German in English? As stated, Kajjo and myself, among others, do use it.


----------



## Whodunit

beclija said:


> That may work for Latin, but not for German or even English


 
This is what I already said:



> Unfortunately, the terms "imperfect," "past tense," and "preterite" are often confused. The only acceptable term in English is the "past tense."


 


> I take it you mean _for _German in English? As stated, Kajjo and myself, among others, do use it.


 
"Präteritum" is used in German classes today, because it is more logical (praeterire = vergehen). "Imperfect" is used in French or Latin classes only, as far as I know.


----------



## selters

The terminology that many of us still use is based on Donat(us)'s Latin grammar from the 4th century. Many people still use the terminology in this grammar to describe grammatical phenomena in Germanic languages. Luckily new terms have been created in order to describe the tempus system in the Germanic languages, which is different from the one in Romance languages.

I don't think the term _imperfect_ should be used about the preterite in English, German and Norwegian (the languages that I have some knowledge of).

Es lebe das Präteritum!


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> The only acceptable term in English is the "past tense." The words "imperfect" and "preterite" are reseverd for the Romance languages.


Actually, "imperfect" is used in English, Who, much to my surprise, but it appears to be defined as something quite different than "simple past":

From Wiki:

In English, the imperfect tense is manifested in the verb phrases:
I was eating. 
I used to eat.

This seems very strange to me, and grammar is a huge weak point for me. The first (I was eating) I would say is past progressive.

As for "I used to eat", I have no idea how to classify that, since the usage of "used" has always confounded me. It seems to be something we all use effortlessly (native speakers), but frankly it always sound incredibly stupid to me when I think about it. Strange verb. 

And frankly I have no idea how to translate that simple idea into German smoothly.

"I used to read everything without glasses, but now I am unable to read anything without them."

I have no idea how to say that in German.

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> In English, the imperfect tense is manifested in the verb phrases:
> I was eating.
> I used to eat.


 
This is correct. Don't ask me why "used to" should be unfinished, but it is correct that the "used to" construction is called imperfect. However, I wouldn't even consider that a special tense. It's like the "going to" future, whcih is not a real tense in itself. The former (I was eating) is simply past progressive/continuous.



> "I used to read everything without glasses, but now I am unable to read anything without them."


 
Früher habe ich alles noch ohne Brille gelesen, aber heute bin ich nicht mehr in der Lage, irgendetwas ohne sie zu lesen.

"used to" is usually translated by "einst/früher + Präteritum" (in your example sentence, the perfect sounds better, though) or "pflegen zu + Infinitiv".


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> This is correct. Don't ask me why "used to" should be unfinished, but it is correct that the "used to" construction is called imperfect. However, I wouldn't even consider that a special tense.


Well, I wouldn't either, but I'm not a grammarian.


> It's like the "going to" future, whcih is not a real tense in itself. The former (I was eating) is simply past progressive/continuous.


I agree.


> Früher habe ich alles noch ohne Brille gelesen, aber heute bin ich nicht mehr in der Lage, irgendetwas ohne sie zu lesen.
> 
> "used to" is usually translated by "einst/früher + Präteritum" (in your example sentence, the perfect sounds better, though) or "pflegen zu + Infinitiv".


See? It's so obvious when I read it.

Once/In the past I read everything without glasses, but now I'm no longer able (literally "in the position") to read anything without them.

And I'm not sure I would have thought to translate "früher habe ich alles noch ohne Brille gelesen" to "I used to read everything without glasses".

What I'm learning, much to my embarrassment, is that the more German I read and the more natural it is for me to read German without even thinking about the fact that I'm in another language, the more difficult it is to get BACK to English. Hmm…

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> And I'm not sure I would have thought to translate "früher habe ich alles noch ohne Brille gelesen" to "I used to read everything without glasses".


 
Gaer, I'd like to tell you that if you asked a German person to translate the "used to + infinitive" construction into his mother tongue, he would immediately know how to do that. BUT, you will very rarely see someone (especially Germans) use "used to + inf" actively.

I, personally, don't use it very much.


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:


> Ich habe mir einige Sprachanalysen des Gespräches mit Natascha Kampusch angesehen (Beispiel 1, Beispiel 2).
> 
> Ihre langjährige Einsamkeit hat auf ihre Ausdrucksweise offensichtlich abgefärbt - ihr Deutsch wirkt auf mich sehr vornehm und sie formuliert lange Sätze, ohne sich zu versprechen und ohne langen Denkpausen. Man merkt einfach, dass sie sich in ihrem Verlies den Büchern zugewendet hat.
> 
> Viele Leute im Netz loben sie dafür, dass sie im Imperfekt erzählt und Konjunktive richtig setzt. Ich muss zugeben, dass es mir nicht aufgefallen ist.



Dabei muß man berücksichtigen, daß die Interviews, die Natascha Kampusch gibt vorher mit Sicherheit mit ihren Psychologen abgesprochen wurden, Teile des Interviews vorher besprochen und aufgearbeitet wurden, sodaß man von einer "völlig freien" und unabhängigen Wortwahl wohl kaum sprechen kann - das hat sicherlich auch Auswirkungen auf den Gebrauch des Präteritums und des Konjunktivs.





> Ist es in allen Regionen der deutschsprachigen Ländern so unerwartet und erfrischend, dass man beim erzählen das Präteritum benutzt? Gibt es bemerkenswerte Unterschiede je nach Altersgruppen? Wie würdet Ihr sprechen, wenn Ihr im Fernsehen z.B. ein Ereignis aus dem Vorjahr beschreiben solltet?



Eher andersherum: Das Perfekt ist die Erzählform des lebendigen Geschehens, das Präteritum ist klar die Zeitform für das eigentliche Erzählen, so von Geschichten und Märchen.




> Und eine terminologische Frage dazu: Ist es in Österreich generell üblich, Imperfekt statt Präteritum zu sagen? In Deutschland habe ich immer nur Präteritum gehört.
> 
> Danke,
> 
> Jana



_Imperfekt_ und _Präteritum_ werden meist gleichbedeutend verwendet; Die Form _Imperfekt_ allerdings kann manchmal verwirren und sollte vermieden werden, "korrekter" ist _Präteritum_.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:


> The tense "perfect" means that the action is completed. Nothing is said about whether or not it is a continuous action. In English, they use "present perfect," because the present action is completed. It's the same in German: Perfekt = vollendete Gegenwart (a term being used in lower classes).



Dennoch verwirrend:
Das "Perfekt" (wie auch das "present perfect") wird verwendet, wenn die Handlung zwar abgeschlossen ist, das Resultat aber wichtig ist für die Gegenwart: "Ich habe früher geraucht" => d.h. heute rauche ich nicht mehr.




> "Imperfect" means that the action is not finished yet. Unfortunately, the terms "imperfect," "past tense," and "preterite" are often confused. The only acceptable term in English is the "past tense." The words "imperfect" and "preterite" are reseverd for the Romance languages. Only the latter is used in German.



Das stimmt nur zum Teil:
Die romanischen Sprachen haben zwei Vergangenheitstempora, richtig, und zwar das Imperfekt und eine dem alten Aorist entsprechende Form, die aber _nicht_ das Präteritum ist.
Unser Präteritum (übrigens auch das englische) - und zwar nur das der starken Verben (!) - deckt sich formal mit dem Perfekt der romanischen Sprachen.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:


> Dennoch verwirrend:
> Das "Perfekt" (wie auch das "present perfect") wird verwendet, wenn die Handlung zwar abgeschlossen ist, das Resultat aber wichtig ist für die Gegenwart: "Ich habe früher geraucht" => d.h. heute rauche ich nicht mehr.


 
Wäre das nicht "I used to smoke?" auf Englisch? 



> und zwar das Imperfekt und eine dem alten Aorist entsprechende Form, die aber _nicht_ das Präteritum ist.


 
Im Spanischen gibt es aber noch die Bezeichnung pretérito.



> Unser Präteritum (übrigens auch das englische) - und zwar nur das der starken Verben (!) - deckt sich formal mit dem Perfekt der romanischen Sprachen.


 
Ich übersetze das französische passé composé (j'ai fait - erzählend) gerne mit dem deutschen Perfekt und das imparfait (je faisait - beschreibend) mit unserem Präteritum.


----------

